# Provincial Buses Opening Up



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I was looking forward to this happening but I see that it won't work in our area at all... the only bus terminal we have is in the next city and it appears you need to buy your ticket and fill out all sorts of documents two days in advance. 

https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/13405...rhHSzLEilsl8k1QKAXrjPgZyb3G34EjWRN-WgY1Z7U8TU


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

So passengers must bring alcohol but can't drink it on the bus.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

I cant seeing it happening as the buses cant stop and drop off and pick up passengers ! This is how the bus companies make their money ! One of our local bus companies HM transport has started storing a lot of its buses on land in Calamba and in Turbina there are many buses parked in the terminals and havent moved since march ! The only buses i have seen recently are shuttle buses !
And the other problem is if people cant go to work they dont need buses ! Just waiting to see what the rules will be for all saints day as it seems the cemetaries here are closed !
But open on other days with a coding system 2 persons per grave and 30% of the graveyard capacity allowed unless rules are changed again !


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I can't understand why people go to grave yards in the first place! I am not a believer of burying people. this is a total waste of land. Everybody should be cremated and the ashes disposed of in a proper way.

To me when a person is dead they are never coming back. they are gone forever. I know some people thinks this is cruel, but when I am dead I don't care what they do with my body. 

JUST MY OPINION!

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Yesterday I got told at Palawan they live as normal now except tourists. Many restaurants run as normal, but hotels and such for tourists have got big problems.
We didn't talk about buses but I suppouse they are running, because she, who said it has businesses in two municipalies and need to get between them. 

Although the bank system is in crisis there too.



greenstreak1946 said:


> I can't understand why people go to grave yards in the first place! I am not a believer of burying people. this is a total waste of land. Everybody should be cremated and the ashes disposed of in a proper way.


 Remember Filipinos in average are religious. 

Local differences? Many Filipinos ARE cremated. Then some of them are "buryed" in a tiny space looking almost as a mail box wall. 



greenstreak1946 said:


> To me when a person is dead they are never coming back. they are gone forever. I know some people thinks this is cruel, but when I am dead I don't care what they do with my body.


 Haven't you heared of ghosts? 

There are many "medium" scamers, 
but there are real ones too, who can tell things they had no chance to know by cheating. E g a husband got embarrassed when a medium told about a close to serious car accident at an icy bridge some months earlier, which the husband hadn't told anyone not even his wife, who got to know it when the medium told the husband to drive safer  

I plan to come back as ghost to keep an eye of if they will handle the family business good :heh:


----------

